
Show HN: AWS Alarms – Android App for Monitoring AWS CloudWatch Alarms - sdolier
Hi Everyone,<p>I have just published an Android application for monitoring AWS CloudWatch Alarms and providing notifications when alarms trigger.<p>In particular for providing a summary of the state of multiple AWS accounts in one quick overview.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=net.dolier.apps.awsalarm<p>I wrote it for my own personal use, but decided to release it in the app store and am looking for any feedback or suggestions you might have for improving the functionality.<p>The application uses IAM credentials to securely connect to the AWS APIs and only requires CloudWatch read access. IAM credentials are never sent from the app.<p>When an alarm is triggered you are able to view a summary of the alarm and a graph of the metric.<p>The application is not intended to provide any management capabilities, rather just a quick summary of current issues across multiple accounts at a glance.<p>Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.<p>Thanks, Stephen
======
sdolier
Clickable link:

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.dolier.app...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.dolier.apps.awsalarm)

